# Sources for ADA Aquasoil?



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Where does everyone get their ADA Aquasoil?


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

aquascapes here on oahu xD


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

hehe yeah, i seen it there, do you know how much they sell it for?

Anyone order any online?


----------



## b15ser (May 13, 2008)

I believe it's $50 or $60 for the 9L bag. Kalihi Pets also carries some ADA AS. Ordering online is worth it only if you order several bags since shipping is killer to Hawaii.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yes, b15ser is right. tried ordering eco-complete online at drsfostersmith but shipping was $30! might as well get aquasoil at aquascapes. don't know anywhere that would ship cheaper since it's a heavy bag of dirt we're talking about here lol


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah Dr. Fosters is a rip off for people in Hawaii. I think they ship each thing on its own private plane or something lol. Yeah aquascapes $50 a bag. you could check with adana-usa but, I think shipping may be expensive.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember someone trying to argue with me about how aquascapes is cheaper than adgshop(including shipping) when the fact of the matter is, they are not. However, I don't mind spending a few dollars more to support Jojo's store. For anything else, petsolutions or kensfish.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah, if it's just a few more dollars, i support local businesses and buy from them instead.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Felf808 said:


> I remember someone trying to argue with me about how aquascapes is cheaper than adgshop(including shipping) when the fact of the matter is, they are not. However, I don't mind spending a few dollars more to support Jojo's store. For anything else, petsolutions or kensfish.





db8 said:


> yeah, if it's just a few more dollars, i support local businesses and buy from them instead.


I agree.

I put one 9L bag of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II into the shopping cart at both adgshop and adana-usa just to see. Both places sell the bag for $28. Shipping for the one bag was $77.02 for UPS 2nd Day, $129.45 for UPS Next Day, and adana-usa had UPS Ground option for $65.93. Ouch! ](*,)


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

lmao

don't you just hate it when shipping costs more than what you're actually buying??


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, hence the :frusty: hehe


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's sad how much the prices went up on shipping...I used to order 9L bags of AS with around $10 shipping parcel post from adgshop(I don't mind waiting longer if it's cheaper)


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Felf808 said:


> It's sad how much the prices went up on shipping...I used to order 9L bags of AS with around $10 shipping parcel post from adgshop(I don't mind waiting longer if it's cheaper)


Yeah, when I order stuff I shop around looking for who has best price + shipping. Most places don't offer Priority Mail or Parcel Post, they either overcharge for UPS/FedEx ground or force you to use 2nd day or Next day.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

funny, i recently tried buying a 5# aluminum co2 tank from amazon and all attempts were rejected/cancelled because they don't ship to hawaii or they need special pricing. one of the vendors sent an email apologizing and i bitched about the shipping issue. he offered to ship parcel post and just gave me an additional invoice for the difference in shipping from their flat rate ground. i agreed and it should be on it's way here.

we should all start complaining about this to the better business bureau. but then again, i don't know how to go about it. try finding out if they'll go out of their way to ship in a different method. i know some of them are not flexible with it (too lazy to run to the post office, extra work etc)


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

here here! LOL


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

db8 said:


> funny, i recently tried buying a 5# aluminum co2 tank from amazon and all attempts were rejected/cancelled because they don't ship to hawaii or they need special pricing.


Another funny thing is that a bunch of vendors are exactly like you say, but amazon.com themselves shipped me my computer case for free (Free Super Saver Shipping) and it got here in less than a week! I think places that ship alot prolly get discounts from the shipping companies, or they ask for discounts, and the others just pass the ridiculous shipping charges on to their customers or refuse to ship outside the continental US.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

You should've bought a 2.5lb tank instead because I got mine shipped for around $10 i think


----------

